

Lolmythesis Tumblr: College students summarize their thesis in one sentence - triplesec
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/12/31/lolmythesis_tumblr_college_students_summarize_their_thesis_in_one_sentence.html

======
bichiliad
I feel like I'm only posting the same comment over and over, but if media
outlets have all decided to stop using informative headlines, can we at least
continue to do so here?

Perhaps something like "Harvard student creates tumblr full of one-sentence
theses summaries" might be better.

~~~
triplesec
I'd love to, but having re-read the FAQ several times it appears to be the
case that you should put in the original title. If I'm wrong, let me know. I
think someone should make the FAQ a lot clearer.

~~~
bichiliad
I know navigating things like the FAQ can be tricky. They encourage removing
"gratuitous adjectives" and rewording linkbait, but knowing what qualifies as
what can be hard.

In my opinion, the given title could be considered linkbait, only because it
doesn't really tell you what it is, only that it's the "saddest" and
"greatest" thing ever.

~~~
triplesec
Yep, I don't like the title that much either, but Lolmythesis sounds pretty
descriptive, and that's about what the page is saying. Borderline case if what
you say is true! Anyway, I ha thought HN policy on this is reasonably strict
for some reason I forget, and although I'm far from certain on this topic, I
don't feel like angering Gods I don't comprehend. Maybe it's time for yet
another tiresome FAQ trip!

EDIT:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
misleading or linkbait? Well by current standards, it's hardly
UpBuzzNovaGawkworthy, I suppose. It's sad though, because some great stories
have terrible headlines and they don't get traction here because we're apes
and fall for that stuff despite ourselves.

------
rudyfink
Since the parent article is mainly a set of quotes from the underlying
site/twitter feed:

[http://lolmythesis.com/](http://lolmythesis.com/)

or

[https://twitter.com/lolmythesis](https://twitter.com/lolmythesis)

I'd recommend just going to the underlying source.

